# Fordson Super Major Breaks....



## Skateboss (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi There, I am now in the process of restoring my super major and neet to replace the break pads, but i can't get the inside set of pads out.

I have soaked them in diesel and a couple of days later tried to pull them off with a puller whilst heating them with a brazing torch to expand them but still no joy.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get them out... Im stumped... they are seriously stuck in there :-(

Thanks in advance. Chris


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you get a can of Kroil? That is about the best penetrating lube on the market. That or PB Blaster is the next best. In my opinion of course.


----------

